# BG going up steadily throughout the day...what to do...



## Bubbsie (Sep 11, 2016)

Had a great couple of days...not under any real pressure...eating sensibly ( although admittedly not much)...feeling good...but BG going up steadily for last two days...start off at 8.9 on waking today...risen throughout the day...now at 15.5...puzzled...what to do...okay...not to panic...that doesn't seem so high...does it?...breathe and wait...


----------



## Copepod (Sep 11, 2016)

Try to identify any reasons for increasing blood glucose levels. In particular, do you have an infection of any type? Sometimes, rising blood glucose is spotter before other symptoms eg swelling in gums, burning pee (urinary tract infection), sore throat, itchy nose before cold etc. If that's the case, then follow sick day rules eg http://www.mydiabetesmyway.scot.nhs.uk/resources/leaflets/SickDayRulesForType2.asp
In any case, it's worth phoning NHS 111 or out of hours GP if you can't deal with issue confidently yourself.


----------



## Bubbsie (Sep 11, 2016)

Copepod said:


> Try to identify any reasons for increasing blood glucose levels. In particular, do you have an infection of any type? Sometimes, rising blood glucose is spotter before other symptoms eg swelling in gums, burning pee (urinary tract infection), sore throat, itchy nose before cold etc. If that's the case, then follow sick day rules eg http://www.mydiabetesmyway.scot.nhs.uk/resources/leaflets/SickDayRulesForType2.asp
> In any case, it's worth phoning NHS 111 or out of hours GP if you can't deal with issue confidently yourself.


Thanks Codepod...can't think of anything I have done differently...been waiting for results of biopsy...got those Friday...good news all clear...been at home for last couple of day...felt relaxed...overall well...not sleeping a great deal but been like that weeks...other meds taking...not eating great deal...again been like that since DX...is 15.5 considered high?...anyway almost Monday... if not going down by the morning...will phone GP...not a lot of faith in 111 system...rang them mid June...gave symptoms...they say not A & E appropriate...five hours later in Hospital with cellulitis...


----------



## Ljc (Sep 11, 2016)

Hi.  My BGs know I'm not well long before I do, they can either go up or down a day or two before I get any symptoms . Please dont let them get any higher before contacting your out of hours service.


----------



## stephknits (Sep 11, 2016)

What have you eaten today?  i would try not to worry about the odd high number, I was wrongly diagnosed for 6 months and never had a reading below 10 and luckily have had no complications as a result.  It is very early days yet and the changes you are making to your diet and the slow build up of the Metformin should make a difference, hopefully in the near future.


----------



## Bubbsie (Sep 11, 2016)

Ljc said:


> Hi.  My BGs know I'm not well long before I do, they can either go up or down a day or two before I get any symptoms . Please dont let them get any higher before contacting your out of hours service.


Okay thanks Ljc...keeping an eye on them...if no better in a  couple of hours...will ring the out of hours service...


----------



## Bubbsie (Sep 11, 2016)

stephknits said:


> What have you eaten today?  i would try not to worry about the odd high number, I was wrongly diagnosed for 6 months and never had a reading below 10 and luckily have had no complications as a result.  It is very early days yet and the changes you are making to your diet and the slow build up of the Metformin should make a difference, hopefully in the near future.


Hi stephknits...ate almost the same as yesterday...just some crisp  bread with cream cheese for breakfast...soup and more crisp bread with cream cheese...apple for a snack...with the Metformin don't have much of an appetite and haven't had since I started it...taking it six weeks now......not too worried about one high reading...but had been getting them down recently...just such a surprise it jumped up suddenly...maybe the cream cheese...must be something I've eatent...I'm being patient and waiting...Thanks...


----------



## Mark Parrott (Sep 11, 2016)

The cream cheese should be fine.  I eat loads of the stuff.  Crisp breads are a bit carby but not that bad.  The worst thing you've eaten is the apple, but even that isn't that bad.  The best thing to do is check bloods before eating, then 2 hours after to see which foods are causing the rise.  With the apple, may be best to test an hour after as fruit can peak quite quickly i've found.


----------



## Bubbsie (Sep 11, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> The cream cheese should be fine.  I eat loads of the stuff.  Crisp breads are a bit carby but not that bad.  The worst thing you've eaten is the apple, but even that isn't that bad.  The best thing to do is check bloods before eating, then 2 hours after to see which foods are causing the rise.  With the apple, may be best to test an hour after as fruit can peak quite quickly i've found.


Thanks Mark...didn't realise the apple should be on my 'don't have list'...usually stick to the small sweet oranges and bananas...will test in half an hour...see how they are...relieved about the cream cheese...I am checking regularly...before and after food...eat wait two hours...then test...blimey it's tricky getting the hang of this...


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 11, 2016)

Fruit can be tricky. I used to eat 5-7 portions a day. Now it's 1-2. And some fruits I don't have at all now.


----------



## Amigo (Sep 11, 2016)

If you're able Bubbsie, a good walk and drinking plenty of cold water helps bring my levels down.


----------



## Bubbsie (Sep 11, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> Fruit can be tricky. I used to eat 5-7 portions a day. Now it's 1-2. And some fruits I don't have at all now.


Hi Stitch...amazed at just ignorant I still am in terms of my diet...will be cutting down on fruit...just one or two a day...just ate...tested before and BG down to 8.8...so clearly something I ate...thanks...


----------



## Bubbsie (Sep 11, 2016)

Amigo said:


> If you're able Bubbsie, a good walk and drinking plenty of cold water helps bring my levels down.


Hi Amigo (made me giggle when I wrote that )...I am more active now than I was pre-diagnosis...but the last couple of days been working on a friends appeal so stuck in front of the laptop all that time...will make sure I resume activitiestomorrow...thanks...ps BG going down now...


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 11, 2016)

Bubbsie said:


> Hi Stitch...amazed at just ignorant I still am in terms of my diet...will be cutting down on fruit...just one or two a day...just ate...tested before and BG down to 8.8...so clearly something I ate...thanks...


You'll soon get the hang of these. It can take a while to getting used to what you can and can't tolerate. A lot of people can't tolerate porridge, but it will help lower mine in the mornings.


----------

